# Löwenkopf



## Heiko53 (27. Dez. 2009)

Hallo Ich habe einen Löwenkopf 20 cm groß geschenkt bekommen, kann mir da jemand etwas zur Haltung schreiben, ich habe gelesen der ist nur fürs Aquarium, machen die keine Winterruhe ich wollte Ihn eigentlich in den Teich setzen.Kann mir jemand Info geben über Haltung und Pflege. Gruß Heiko


----------



## axel (27. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Löwenkopf*

Hallo Heiko


Schau mal hier 

http://www.aquaristicum.de/fische/Roter_Loewenkopf-209.html

Der Fisch ist für den Teich nicht geeignet weil das Wasser viel zu kalt wird .

Hier noch etwas zur Haltung 

http://www.drak.de/vb/sonstiges/782-goldfisch-loewenkopf-schleierschwanz.html


lg
axel


----------



## Aristocat (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Löwenkopf*

Hallo Heiko!
Ich kann mich Axel nur anschließen, wenn Du genügend Platz hast, dann richte Dir ein schönes großes Kaltwasseraquarium ein, mind. 300 Liter, und setzt das Löwenköpfchen da rein mit ein paar Kumpels.
Im Teich *könnte solch ein Kerlchen ganz gewaltig untergehen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat CoolNero einen Löwenkopf im Teich, vielleicht kann der Dir da noch bessere Auskunft für die Haltung im Teich geben.*


----------

